# Ducks



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Any duck hunters or bird experts know what kind of ducks these are? I could wade through tones of pics on the internet but I figure it's quicker to go straight to the experts..
Not sure how this one will look size wise. Sorry if it post funky or too big.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Look like golden eyes in the first pic. Not sure on the second

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, Goldeneye and I'd say Whistler, but it's been a lotta years??...My mounted has a lighter colored bill anyway??....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen. Do these kinds of ducks make it down to the coastline? I guess they all do at some point during the migration.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep...Have gotten Goldeneyes in Aransas Pass area, but the Whistlers are usually(?) gone farther south by now...They can be found around Texas all summer...I believe they are basically as far north(Tx) in summer as they are going...Not 100% on the ID either, but the wings/head look like Whistler...We called them Mexican Squeelers too, I believe?? I may be getting confused with the Fulvious Tree duck??


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What about these?


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed those are Common Goldeneye ducks but the second picture is a beautiful rare bird in North America. It is a Ruddy Shelduck found in Africa and Europe.

The third picture are Harlequin ducks.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

A few more I got to see.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Seeker said:


> A few more I got to see.


The first pic is a beautiful bird. Not sure of species but that is an awesome photo. The second picture is of Mergansers not exactly sure what kind, but they are Mergansers.

The other guys figured out the others. Not tree ducks...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

For your last two photos, the first one had me a little baffled with the grayish body coloration but the dark stripe through the eye, the body and bill shape reminded me of a Black Duck so I was able to figure it out to be the Philippine Duck an endangered species.

The other two, like Fishinâ€™ Soldier stated are of the Merganser family they are the Common Mergansers.

Seeker, very cool photos and Iâ€™m curious were these pictures taken in a sanctuary of some type?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing! You guys know your ducks! These were just a few of the off beaten path located in none other than New York City. Go figure right? The place was amazing.

By the way, I guess this one is 1 of the remaining 5000 of this species left. I wished I would have known that when I took the picture. Like finding a needle in a haystack if you will. 

Thanks for all of the feedback. It's very educational.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are some more pics..


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Youâ€™re killing me with these unusual ducks and one looks like a goose! Great little photo shoot find!


----------

